# (Help request) Zombie guts/ribcage effect?



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

First idea that comes to mind (I've never done this) -

Cut out the stomach area of a shirt and use craft wire to make the ribs which connect to the shirt. And build them up from there with materials you may have on hand. Paper mache, paper towel, latex, etc. And paint the ribs white. 

You could use latex on your naked stomach to simulate open wounds, like you've done in the past.

Experiment with any guts you may want hanging out. I'd do a trial run. Do the makeup on your stomach, add the shirt with ribs. And see what else you want to add.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Bump in th enight sold ribs with intestines coming out, I think some are still around. I used it for my first New Blood but now use much better ribs, spine, and knees. They do not have the intestines though and shouldn't for this character. But could be used as exposed ribs and adding your own organs and blood etc.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObFQ6CjOwU4


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.thehorrordome.com/horror_ribs.aspx

To make your own.


----------



## Octavia (Jul 5, 2012)

Ah, okay, I'll try both ideas! Thank you both very much!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Check with Joiseygal. She does a zombie walk every year and she always looks terrible. By terrible I mean gross. She does amazing work.


----------



## emergencyfan (Oct 22, 2010)

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/spare_ribs.html


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

painted spray foam glued to a flesh colored undershirt, with a riped shirt over that..would be how i would do it. hope this helps


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

moonwitchkitty said:


> painted spray foam glued to a flesh colored undershirt, with a riped shirt over that..would be how i would do it. hope this helps


That is a great idea and is exactly what I'm gonna do!! I had never thought of 2 shirts. Thanks!
I'd like to make a rib cage out of a 5 gallon bucket or trash can to wear also.
I've made lots of guts with spray foam. It's awesome for guts.


----------



## Dr_zombie (Aug 15, 2012)

Sprit is selling shirts for this... They look like a good thing with a little tlc...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Zombastic said:


> That is a great idea and is exactly what I'm gonna do!! I had never thought of 2 shirts. Thanks!
> I'd like to make a rib cage out of a 5 gallon bucket or trash can to wear also.
> I've made lots of guts with spray foam. It's awesome for guts.


love the foam can do almost anything with it


----------

